# Sharing between vista and 7



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

This is probably an easy solution but I can't seem to figure it out. I'm trying to share files between my laptop windows 7 and my computer vista. When I try and open my computers hard drive on my laptop it says "You do not have permission to access \\computername\C computer. Contact your network administrator to request access. 

I've tried to change permissions and passwords but I don't know what else to do. 

Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you have to be an administrator to access \\computername\C$ [you forgot the $] which is why C$ is called an admin share.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

How do I be an administrator? Both computers only have one user.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is a good user hint: Always create multiple accounts in case the primary one you use is corrupted. Never only use the administrator account. You should only use a limited account for your daily operations. This reduces the risks to your pcs.

Are these accounts administrative accounts? Do these accounts exist on both machines?

As a test do a control alt delete at the welcome/logon screen and type in administrator and the accounts passwork on each. Then see if you can connect to the C$ admin share. Passwords should match for administrator on both.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm sorry I don't really know a whole lot about LAN and I know its probably a good idea but I dont really wanna create all this other stuff. Both are administrators and all I want to do is be able to easily share files from my computer to my laptop and I'm not sure what else to do


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

OK.

When you type \\otherpcname\c$ what are you presented with?
You should have a place to put user name and password. Do you get this screen?


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't type that in because when I look under network I see the harddrive on the other computer. And when I click to open it I get the message box I said. If I try and map it it lets me put in a password but that doesnt work either.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

what specifically did you share on this other computer? Did you change the default share permissions? Should be set to everyone with full control.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

See if this guide can help.

How To Share Files and Printers Between Windows 7 and Vista - How-To Geek


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

I've followed the guide step by step and I still get the same error posted in my original post.

I also tried to share the hard drive and I've set everything I could possibly find to full control.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Create the same UserName and Passwords to both computers.

Also, try sharing the entire C Drive, call it C for now and give it full permission.
Try accessing the shared HDD again this way: click on start, type \\computername\C press enter. You may also substitutethe computer name with the computer's IP Address, for ex. \\192.168.1.4\C

Please post an update.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Both accounts have the same name and no password. The computer names are different though. Still says same message.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Workgroup shd be the same, Computer Name is unique. Please put a Password (the same) on the Accounts.
Make sure *Netbios* is enabled on both Computers. Here's How.


Master12 said:


> Both accounts have the same name and no password. The computer names are different though. Still says same message.


Please provide an ipconfig /all of both computers for review:
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter (run as Admin). From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

This is the windows 7

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Losh>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Losh-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PC
I-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-6C-B8-E5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a03f:413:e5ea:a28b%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, May 05, 2011 10:20:21 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 10:20:21 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 326168993
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-85-E5-B7-C8-0A-A9-6B-80-DA

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
71.242.0.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lvc.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-0A-A9-6B-80-DA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2494:a4c:b59c:4d1c(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2494:a4c:b59c:4d1c%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Losh>


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

This is the vista one
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\user>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8121/AR8113 PCI-E Ethernet Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-15-7A-35-8D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::15c2:a9b1:f5c:88fd%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, May 05, 2011 12:19:18 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 07, 2011 12:19:16 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 268444181
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-6C-2B-0A-00-1B-21-1D-30-D4

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
71.242.0.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.home
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:c3d:2ee3:93f4:2c81(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c3d:2ee3:93f4:2c81%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\user>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

why do you keep saying you are logging on as the same user, twice now, on both when you clearly are not?

C:\Users\Losh
C:\Users\user

You keep creating the same roadblock


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

I changed the username on the computer with vista to Losh but when I run that it still says its user


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Changing a name only changed what you see for name not anything else.

Please create Losh on vista with same password as the account has on Win7. You will need to rename user back to user first. Then logon both with just Losh.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok sounds good. Should Losh on vista be an administrator?

Thanks for helping me so much so far guys.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes make Losh an admin for now.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Okay I did it.

I also saw windows easy transfer which looked like what I'm trying to do be able to transfer things across and back but it said one wasnt updated.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I believe the "transfer" you are speaking about is when you are moving data from an old machine to a new one. It's not really "networking" as in using shares between the two pcs.

So you are logged in on both as Losh and can see each others shares?


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes and while on Losh on the vista computer (the one I just made) I can go to the 7s hard drive and open up things. But while on the 7s computer I still get the same message going to the vistas hard drive


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

confirm you are using the same password on win7 that you are on vista
check the vista's firewall that file and printer sharing is allowed since the firewall will block access.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Both are the same and on vista I have avast. I'm looking I don't see anything that looks like it could be blocking it. I can uninstall it and see if its the problem.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

ipconfig /all does not show any issues all. Thanks for posting that.


Master12 said:


> Both are the same and on vista I have avast. I'm looking I don't see anything that looks like it could be blocking it. I can uninstall it and see if its the problem.


Yes, please uninstall Avast for now. Did you follow the advice in *Post# 11*?


> Also, try sharing the entire C Drive, call it C for now and give it full permission.
> Try accessing the shared HDD again this way: click on start, type \\computername\C press enter. You may also substitutethe computer name with the computer's IP Address, for ex. \\192.168.1.4\C


Please let us know.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Still no luck and I just tried it. I can use the computer with vista on it and access the laptop (windows 7) without any problem. I only get the error from the first post when I'm on the laptop and I go to the other computers hard drive through network and try and click on that harddrive.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Verify that all your Network Services are Started.
Click on Start, type *services.msc* then press enter.

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
• Workstation

==========================
Still won't work? Please enable the 'Guest Account' for now under User Accounts.... in Control Panel then see if you can access the files.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

I enabled two things for vista. And then I made an account and tried guest on the windows 7 and neither worked. I always just get the original message

Vista desktop has two accounts 
user (the default) which cannot access the others files
Losh (made later that can)

windows 7 desktop has 2 accounts
Losh(default) it cannot access
Josh L(just made to test) cannot access


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Post# 19 from this Thread, pls. give it a shot.

Restart both computers after the changes then see if it helps.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm sorry man maybe I just can't find what I'm supposed to do. I see that post I just have been searching and I cant find what it's referring to.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

No problem...in Windows 7, click on Start and type Local as your quick search, click on Local Security Policy=> Local Policies=> Security Options=> find 'Network access: Sharing and security model for local accounts' Make sure it's on 'Classic - Local Users......'. You may do the same thing in Vista. 


Master12 said:


> I'm sorry man maybe I just can't find what I'm supposed to do. I see that post I just have been searching and I cant find what it's referring to.


Also, are you able to ping each other's IP Address?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

In respond to your PM - Things can turn out to be complicated if it has anything to do with networking issues. It's not just drag/drop files transfer, there are things that need to troubleshoot/modify.

Have you been following step-by-step.... all the instructions that we have provided so far?


----------



## rachitihm (May 13, 2011)

How To Share Files and Printers Between Windows 7 and Vista - How-To Geek


----------

